# Different Rhesus factor (Rh+ve and Rh-ve) between partners is an issue?



## Pv7882 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi All, As part of your fertility investigations, has anyone come across this? Having a different rhesus factor than your partner has affected u to get or stay pregnant? Has any doctor mentioned this?
I m actually Rh +ve and my husband is Rh -ve and we are trying to have a baby for almost 10 years now without any luck (5 years naturally and last 5 years thro IVF tretament). None of my consultants agree that this is an issue, google also doesnt give any proper info (it mentions the precautions to take only when the female is Rh-ve). 
We have tried everything including immune treatment, everytime i end up with a miscarriage within 8 weeks of being pregnant.
Also my embryos were all PGS tested, so basically no issues with them and i ve had a hysteroscopy no scar tissue or anything, hav a normal uterus and had all other fertility investigations - LH, AMH etc everything s normal except for my thyroid antibodies, still i had prednisolone, hydroxychloroquine and g-csf (neupogen) along with intralipids, nothing worked. my husband had a sperm fragmentation test - no issues with it too..We both had karyotyping too, no abnormalities found.
Miscarriage tissue checked most of times after my initial 3 miscarriages, no chromosomal abnormalities except for one (thats down to IVF).
I m now basically cant think of anything else except for our blood groups not matching and causing some issue. Can anyone who have come across this pls shed some light?


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

I saw there was another active topic on this subject, just to add my experience to the pot, I am O negative and my partner is A positive, we struggled for many years with multiple miscarriages, my only success was with a rhesus negative egg donor, I think more research needs to be done as it does seem more of a factor than the obvious health issues. On the flip side my sister is also AB negative which is even rarer and conceived no problem at all and has had no miscarriages.


----------



## Pv7882 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Arty, thanks for sharing ur experience. I understand u are Rh negative? and still u went for another rhesus negative egg donor? (or did u mean rhesus positive egg donor?) 
And can u pls point me to the link of this active topic going on. I searched for it in this forum but couldnt find one.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi PV

I am rhesus negative and requested a rhesus negative donor, I wanted as close a match to me as possible, and I have had rhesus positive donor embryos that didn't take so thought the blood group would help being a closer match to me. 


I will try and find the other thread and like you to it.


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Im r-neg, I had several miscarriages with both my ex partner who was r-pos and a sperm donor who was also r-pos. I moved to a r-neg sperm donor and different immunes and had my son. I  have always felt it was an issue even tho my consultant disagreed and no-one seems to want to investigate it further. Im not sure that it would matter as much if you are r-pos and partner r-neg as the issue is with the woman as she carries the baby but I know Gorgy tests for LIT where it shows if you're too close a match and then he treats with injecting cells from your partner or pooled blood.... Im probably not explaining it well but that may be worth looking into? Theres a gorgy thread on here where could find out more or have a look at his website


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm rhesus negative. Our donor and my husband is rhesus positive - as is our son.

I've no history of miscarriage - just implantation failure due to a range of issues, but for me, I don't think the rhesus negative thing was responsible.


----------



## Pv7882 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your experiences kittykat and Sunshine. Agree that its not an issue for everybody, but jus want to know whether there are similar cases with this rhesus factor issue.
Kittykat - i get what u re talking about, will hav a look in detail in Gorgy's thread.
And thanks artypants, pls do share the link if u find it..


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

I def think there is an issue with woman being r-neg and man r-pos so its possible it could also be an issue the other way around. I was convinced my body hated my oe embies and almost moved to de but gave it 1 more go using different immunes and different donor and it worked, could be any of the changes that made that baby stick around and I will never know. I had a massive bleed just before 6wks which was exactly the same as my previous 3 miscarriages and im convinced my body was trying to get rid of him. Lots of luck-I really hope you find some answers


----------



## Sakura-Chan (Jan 17, 2020)

Have you looked into KIR genotyping and HLA?
Women with KiR AA profile and C2C2 HLA-C profile have more recurrent miscarriages, including via IVF.
You can google a bit and see for yourself
Being in the UK I believe they will look at you as if you are crazy - at least most doctors. But there are fertility clinic in London who do these kind of tests, so it is worth a try. 

Good luck


----------



## Pv7882 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Sakura,

I have done the immunes - tested NK cells,TNF-alpha and was taking steroids for that. Is the KIR test u ve mentioned is related to this?
And what are the treatment options for this?


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

PV78... the KIR test identifies key missing receptors.
The treatment is neupogen (GCSF) but i understand you've already tried this?


----------



## Pv7882 (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes Jade, have already added G-CSF for my last treatment cycle and unfortunately miscarried on that too


----------

